# Pretty Boy



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

This is Pretty Boy. I bought him back in Dec. The person that I bought him from will not tell me how old he is. There for I am not good with guess.. All she told me was that he was a young teil.. But weither how old he is I enjoy listening to him talk.... I believe that he is a Pearl... I hope I am right.. Well maybe someone can guess his age... Here is a pic of Pretty Boy.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty boy is gorgeous!!! He is a cinnamon pearl


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He is a cinnamon pearl and from looking at him he is probably about 8 months old because he is beginning to lose his pearling. Males lose their pearls and females keep them through maturity.


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you... That helped me alot....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I love pearls. Your bird is a cinnamon pearl, and approx 4 to 4.5 months old. since he is just starting to molt out his pearling.

Shown are some pearls molting.... Your boy will eventually look like the male in the last pix...


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Pretty Boy looks like a sweetheart! Thanks for sharing pics with us!  Quick question, do you plan on getting him a new cage The reason I ask is that it looks like there might be some rust on that one, which can be harmful to him. Also he has a mirror toy that attaches to the side with two clips. Those two clips look like they are covered in rust. I would suggest you see if you can remove the clips and maybe attach the mirror some other way if there's no rust on that also.


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

I will try to get some better pics of him.. Give me a few hours.


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

DyArianna said:


> Pretty Boy looks like a sweetheart! Thanks for sharing pics with us!  Quick question, do you plan on getting him a new cage The reason I ask is that it looks like there might be some rust on that one, which can be harmful to him. Also he has a mirror toy that attaches to the side with two clips. Those two clips look like they are covered in rust. I would suggest you see if you can remove the clips and maybe attach the mirror some other way if there's no rust on that also.


Yes I will be getting him a brand new cage either this weekend or next weekend.. And then I'm getting some sand paper to try to clean the cage up...


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is 5 more pics...


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

5 More


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

Last pic.


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

So he is about 4 to 8 months?????????????? Something like that.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He is a very handsome bird. The max age he is now is about 5 months, but from what I see he is a little younger than that. The reason why is because if he were older he would have already molted out several of the adolesant (sp) tail feathers.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is pretty!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

srtiels said:


> He is a very handsome bird. The max age he is now is about 5 months, but from what I see he is a little younger than that. The reason why is because if he were older he would have already molted out several of the adolesant (sp) tail feathers.


Ahh i didn't look at his tail feathers.  ...i see now.


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

I do want to clear something up..... I had him longer then a month.. I have gotta him November 15, 2011.. I'm sorry wasnt really thinking... And thank you..


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

I have finally gotta an age on Pretty Boy and she told me that he is about 10 months......


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thats great you found the age. Normally more pearling will be molted out and most of the yellow tail feathers to dark feathers. In this case he may be one of those rare pearls that retain some partial markings. I have a 12 year old male that has lost his body pearls but has retained the complete female colored tail.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy you have 

I think i have fallen in love with the cinnamons as i really like the colour


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty Boy is a beautiful cockatiel,great pictures,I love them all.


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are the pics of when I first gotta him....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

DyArianna Will this cage work for him? Cause if so I will be getting the cage so that he can stay in the cage...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What are the cage measurements?


----------



## lildove (Jan 23, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> What are the cage measurements?


Let me find out from the person that has the cage. I havent bought the cage yet.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It _looks_ okay but if the cage measurements are correct and you purchase it, it will need to be disinfected since it is previously used. I've never bought a used cage but i scrub my quarantine cage each time before getting a new bird. What i do is mix up some bleach water and then i scrub the entire cage...bars, base, grate, food bowls, perches, everything. Then i hose it off with the waterhose and leave it in the sun to dry.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

srtiels said:


> I love pearls. Your bird is a cinnamon pearl, and approx 4 to 4.5 months old. since he is just starting to molt out his pearling.
> 
> Shown are some pearls molting.... Your boy will eventually look like the male in the last pix...


Great pictures to reference to.


----------

